
Ask HN: Can an ideal resume be 1 page for normal people? - sreenadh
I just happened to see Elon Musk&#x27;s resume at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;elons-musk-resume-all-on-one-page-2016-4. Its seems more like a marketing gimmick for NovoResume or a PR stunt for Elon Musk &amp; all of his companies. Can a normal person who is famous get by with a resume with one page? I am a software developer and I have been struggling to limit my resume to 2 pages, I give my linkedin id in case they want the details.<p>I am curious to get responds from recruiters or people who have to look at a ton of resumes as a part of their job.
======
liquidcool
It's a lot less about size than content. I've written about this in detail
here:

[http://www.madeupname.com/careercourse/resume-tips-
developer...](http://www.madeupname.com/careercourse/resume-tips-developers/)

I'd say the two most common issues are typos (especially capitalization) and
weak phrasing that hides what you did.

